# Hi guys



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

I want to buy an espresso starter pack from Has Bean. It usually takes me 2 months or so to get through the pack. How long would you recommend usage of each pack.

Regards


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

It seems to me that beans are best in a window between resting for 5 to 9 days depending on beans (some need longer) and a month or so after the roast date (some go longer).

That said, in my experience, you can slow the staling process right down by freezing in a pack or sealed jar with as little air in as possible. I've used foil coffee bags wrapped in cling film and I've used the CoffeeCompass airtight container wrapped in cling film. So, if it were me with my 5x250g bag starter pack, I'd keep two out and freeze three, taking one out each time I finished one.

Respect the fact that others may think this is not best practice.


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

That actually sounds like good practice. Thanks


----------

